# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 384 : votre nouvel émoi du mois

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 384.

----------


## Djal

Pas encore lu les articles (hé ho on est pas aux pièces) mais super-agréable au touché, la couv' comme les pages (je fais les feedback que je veux).

----------


## Izual

> Pas encore lu les articles (hé ho on est pas aux pièces) mais super-agréable au touché, la couv' comme les pages (je fais les feedback que je veux).


Oui hein ? Ici on a remplacé la moquette par des couvertures mises bout à bout tellement elle est soyeuse.

----------


## madgic

J'espérai au moins 100 pages  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est vraiment un plaisir à tripoter. Merci.  :Mellow2: 

Sinon, j'avance pas à pas dans une lecture sympatoche. Chouette de retrouver Noël Malware pour test-bizutage d'_Unworthy_, même s'il a eu la main un peu lourde sur le leitmotiv "pas si difficile que ça".  ::P:  C'est cool que les nouveaux pigistes commencent à s'installer dans les pages du magazine, au point même d'être croqués par Couly.

----------


## Noel Malware

Bonjour frankymikey ! Je profite de ce topic pour enfin dire bonjour à tout le monde. Donc, bonjour ! 

Effectivement, j'ai eu la main un peu lourde sur ce leitmotiv, mais j'en tire la conclusion qui s'impose, en promettant de ne pas répéter plus de deux ou trois fois dans mon prochain test qu'Unworthy était un poil trop facile pour un jeu difficile.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bienvenue ! C'est sympa de vous voir par ici (Ellen Replay était passée aussi).  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Oui hein ? Ici on a remplacé la moquette par des couvertures mises bout à bout tellement elle est soyeuse.


Ça y est, CPC va définitivement remplacer mon Lotus doux triple épaisseur.

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'ai pas aimé l'article sur Forza Horizon 4.
Dire que la serie Forza Horizon c'est un Outrun moderne et que le gameplay est "ultra arcade", ça donne la sensation que la personne qui a écrit le papier n'a pas joué au jeu.

FH est "arcade" avec une couche de "juste ce qu'il faut" de simulation. On est pas sur un Need For Speed ou un ZeCrou, et encore moins d'un Outrun  ::mellow::

----------


## Catel

Ne me dites pas que vous êtes revenus à L'ABOMINABLE papier des couvertures de Joystick.  ::sad:: 

Je _hais_ ce papier. C'est rêche, ça crisse, c'est le truc le plus atroce qui existe au monde.

----------


## Guntha

Bonjour,

J'ai peut-être raté quelque chose, mais où est la rubrique Développez couché?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ne me dites pas que vous êtes revenus à L'ABOMINABLE papier des couvertures de Joystick. 
> 
> Je _hais_ ce papier. C'est rêche, ça crisse, c'est le truc le plus atroce qui existe au monde.


Ah ça me rassure ! Je pensais être le seul à regretter l'ancien papier...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai peut-être raté quelque chose, mais où est la rubrique Développez couché?


C'est possible qu'elle ait sauté à cause de l'E3.

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Ne me dites pas que vous êtes revenus à L'ABOMINABLE papier des couvertures de Joystick. 
> 
> Je _hais_ ce papier. C'est rêche, ça crisse, c'est le truc le plus atroce qui existe au monde.


Pareil.
Tourner les pages me fait le même effet que gratter ses ongles sur un tableau noir  :Lime: , ça craint  :Emo:

----------


## Zodex

"_J.J. Abrams a fait Lost, Alias, Mission impossible 3, Armageddon, des films Star Trek (...)_"

L'une de ces œuvres n'a pas été "faite" pas J.J. Abrams, saurez-vous la retrouver ?
Indice : 

Spoiler Alert! 


il a pourtant réalisé le scénario. Et quel scénario !

----------


## Wulfstan

Les pages de ce premier mensuel ont dû être difficiles à remplir pour que la même info sur *Killing Floor 2* soit présente dans les News et dans La Caravane Patche.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai peut-être raté quelque chose, mais où est la rubrique Développez couché?


En sommeil.












Je m'excuse  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ne me dites pas que vous êtes revenus à L'ABOMINABLE papier des couvertures de Joystick. 
> 
> Je _hais_ ce papier. C'est rêche, ça crisse, c'est le truc le plus atroce qui existe au monde.


Oui un peu déçu aussi pour le coup, ça sent un peu l'économie de bouts de chandelles  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> En sommeil.


 :Clap: 

Plus sérieusement, il est *officiellement confirmé* que la rubrique a sauté pour cause d'E3.

----------


## Guntha

Okay merci; moi qui me réjouissais déjà de la voir enfin s'étendre sur deux pages ^^'

----------


## Haraban

Deus Ex and the city  ::XD::  

Que la personne à l'origine de ce jeu de mot se dénonce immédiatement !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Deus Ex and the city  
> 
> Que la personne à l'origine de ce jeu de mot se dénonce immédiatement !


Tu vas avoir du mal à la retrouver... il ne date pas d'hier.  ::siffle:: 





(Tout de même très bien vu à propos de Cyberpunk 2077, ceci dit)

----------


## Boyblue

J'avais hâte de découvrir la version mensuelle. Je n'ai pas lu tout le mag mais pour l'instant j'aime bien en dehors du papier utilisé pour la  couverture. Bref rien de dramatique. 

Par contre j'ai été agréablement surpris de découvrir la rubrique BSOD par Alt236, est-ce que ça va devenir une participation mensuelle ou c'était juste une fois en passant ?

----------


## Zodex

Oui, j'espère revoir cette rubrique aussi.
Pour la couverture j'en ai collé sur l'écran de mon téléphone pour quand je veux lire le mag dessus. C'est doux et soyeux.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Je m'attendais à ce qu'il y ait beaucoup plus de pages en passant en mensuel.
Les journalistes de CPC vont avoir plus de temps pour jouer!  ::P: 

Question sur le papier (qui divise les lecteurs): est-ce que ça vous coûte moins cher ce papier par rapport au papier glacé (luxe) d'avant ? Je me pose la question comme il est plus épais.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

On ne fait pas d'économies sur le nouveau papier. En gros, on a choisi cette texture pour que le mag fasse un peu plus livre / objet avec sa couv plus dure et plus soyeeeeeeeeuse.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ok merci de la réponse !  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Reçu ce matin, moi j'aime la texture de la nouvelle couverture mais c'est le papier intérieur qui m'a surpris, il est plus granuleux  mais je ne ressens pas de malaise comme jeuxvaisbien. Je trouve même plus aisé de tourner les pages, plus besoin d'humecter mon doigt pour attraper ces vilaines qui glissaient sous ma peau de soie...

Canard PC, premier sur le débats indispensables à notre société.  ::ninja:: 

Un atout CONSIDERABLE que personne n'a mentionné il me semble : la tranche va permettre de constituer à nouveau des images en assemblant les magazines entre eux ! ! ! ! !  :Mellow2: 

Edit : et merci pour le test de House Flipper, hier je suis tombé "par hasard" dessus sur Steam et je me demandais si c'était correct, Ma'ame Kalash m'a répondu. Comme quoi même en mensuel vous êtes en plein dans l'actu.

----------


## Wulfstan

Un peu déçu par le nombre de pages au final, on savait qu'on allait pas en avoir autant qu'avant, mais là on passe quand même de 2x80 pages à 1x96 pages, ce qui fait quand même une lourde perte en lecture pour le mois. Le mensuel est au final équivalent à 1,2 bimensuel.  ::sad:: 

Est-ce que c'est spécifique à celui-ci (vu que vous n'avez eu que 2 semaines pour le préparer) ou le nombre de pages est-il définitif ?

----------


## von_yaourt

> Un peu déçu par le nombre de pages au final, on savait qu'on allait pas en avoir autant qu'avant, mais là on passe quand même de 2x80 pages à 1x96 pages, ce qui fait quand même une lourde perte en lecture pour le mois. Le mensuel est au final équivalent à 1,2 bimensuel. 
> 
> Est-ce que c'est spécifique à celui-ci (vu que vous n'avez eu que 2 semaines pour le préparer) ou le nombre de pages est-il définitif ?


Bah ça correspond aussi à la chute de prix, tu passes de 10,80€ par mois à 6,50€. 

Le truc qui m'embête, personnellement, c'est que ça met mon abonnement internet soutien à beaucouuuuuuuuuuuup plus cher qu'avant par rapport au prix annuel du magazine.  ::P:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Bah ça correspond aussi à la chute de prix, tu passes de 10,80€ par mois à 6,50€.


Je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec ce que je disais. Je n'ai jamais demandé à bénéficier d'autant de contenu qu'avant pour un prix moindre, je faisais juste remarquer qu'on a quand même perdu pas mal à lire et à apprendre sur un mois.  ::):

----------


## von_yaourt

> Je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec ce que je disais. Je n'ai jamais demandé à bénéficier d'autant de contenu qu'avant pour un prix moindre, je faisais juste remarquer qu'on a quand même perdu pas mal à lire et à apprendre sur un mois.


Bah le rapport pages/prix est le même, donc si évidemment qu'il y a un rapport, c'est exactement le sujet. 

Ensuite tu peux regretter qu'ils ne fassent pas un mensuel à 10,80€ pour autant de pages, mais un magazine à ce prix là ne se vendra jamais.

----------


## madgic

> Bah le rapport pages/prix est le même, donc si évidemment qu'il y a un rapport, c'est exactement le sujet. 
> 
> Ensuite tu peux regretter qu'ils ne fassent pas un mensuel à 10,80€ pour autant de pages, mais un magazine à ce prix là ne se vendra jamais.


Je pense que 1 * 160 pages coûte moins cher que 2 * 80 pages car il y a moins de frais de port et intermédiaire. Par exemple pour la poste, il y a qu'un magazine à envoyer au lieu de 2 par mois avant.

Après je demande pas 160 pages mais vous pourriez faire un peu plus  ::unsure::

----------


## Kilidj

Pour faire plus livre/objet, il aurait fallu oser la couv' en cuir plutôt que baisser la qualité du papier.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Idée du jour : et si on faisait un nouveau Kickstarter pour avoir plus de pages et un meilleur papier?

Plus sérieusement, je pense que le nombre de pages est limité car même si le coût à augmenté, ça crée une baisse de revenus pour le journal comme il est passé en mensuel.
Et comme personne ne travaille gratuitement, les rédacteurs et pigistes doivent être moins payés qu'avant et donc écrire moins de ligne.
Mais maintenant que j'écris ça il me semblait que la collecte Ulule servait justement à couvrir ce déficit durant quelques années? 
Donc ce que j'ai écrit au-dessus n'est sans doute pas la bonne raison.

----------


## Kilidj

> Idée du jour : et si on faisait un nouveau Kickstarter pour avoir plus de pages et un meilleur papier?
> 
> Plus sérieusement, je pense que le nombre de pages est limité car même si le coût à augmenté, ça crée une baisse de revenus pour le journal comme il est passé en mensuel.
> Et comme personne ne travaille gratuitement, les rédacteurs et pigistes doivent être moins payés qu'avant et donc écrire moins de ligne.
> Mais maintenant que j'écris ça il me semblait que la collecte Ulule servait justement à couvrir ce déficit durant quelques années? 
> Donc ce que j'ai écrit au-dessus n'est sans doute pas la bonne raison.


Peut-être que proposer une édition moins gourmande, moins réactive, moins agréable à manipuler, peut amener à préférer le 100% numérique. Et au final, se défaire du joug de Presstalis.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Bah le rapport pages/prix est le même, donc si évidemment qu'il y a un rapport, c'est exactement le sujet.


Si tu ne veux pas comprendre ce que j'essaye de dire, on va en rester là.  ::):

----------


## Zodex

Après il faut voir aussi qu'il n'y a aucune pub, si on compare avec les Joysticks, ceux-ci avaient plus de pages mais si on enlève le nombre de pages ou doubles pages de pub, je ne suis pas sur que l'on soit bien au delà du nombre de pages de CPC (j'ai pas trouvé de synonymes au mot "page"  ::ninja:: ).
Là, il y avait l'E3, faut voir dans quelques mois comment s'organise tout ça, notamment en ce qui concerne d'éventuelle(s) nouvelle(s) rubrique(s). Laissons-leur peut-être le temps de se faire à cette nouveauté avant de fustiger le nombre de pages.  ::):

----------


## Kilidj

> Après il faut voir aussi qu'il n'y a aucune pub, si on compare avec les Joysticks, ceux-ci avaient plus de pages mais si on enlève le nombre de pages ou doubles pages de pub, je ne suis pas sur que l'on soit bien au delà du nombre de pages de CPC (j'ai pas trouvé de synonymes au mot "page" ).
> Là, il y avait l'E3, faut voir dans quelques mois comment s'organise tout ça, notamment en ce qui concerne d'éventuelle(s) nouvelle(s) rubrique(s). Laissons-leur peut-être le temps de se faire à cette nouveauté avant de fustiger le nombre de pages.


Inexact ! Il y a 14 pages de promotions dans le numéro de Juillet.

Toutefois, comme le dit LF Sébum dans l'édito, le nouveau Canard PC plus épais, avec encore plus de bêtises, de dessins de Couly et de digressions stupides.
Mais pas plus d'infos sur les jeux ?

----------


## Zodex

> Inexact ! Il y a 14 pages de promotions dans le numéro de Juillet.
> 
> Toutefois, comme le dit LF Sébum dans l'édito, le nouveau Canard PC plus épais, avec encore plus de bêtises, de dessins de Couly et de digressions stupides.
> Mais pas plus d'infos sur les jeux ?


Ah ok, fort heureusement elles sont absentes de la version Web, raison de plus pour moi de rester sur cette version...

----------


## mrfredo11

Impossible pour moi de me plonger ds ce numéro car le site www.canardpc.com est inaccessible.

----------


## Narm

> On ne fait pas d'économies sur le nouveau papier. En gros, on a choisi cette texture pour que le mag fasse un peu plus livre / objet avec sa couv plus dure et plus soyeeeeeeeeuse.


Je rejoins l'équipe c'était mieux avant  ::ninja:: 
En quelques jours je viens de recevoir le CPC hardware, le CPC mensuel et le CPC HS sur le foot, et sous les doigts la différence de toucher est flagrante, c'est ce dernier qui a ma préférence.

----------


## Flad

> Impossible pour moi de me plonger ds ce numéro car le site www.canardpc.com est inaccessible.


Ouaip, pareil ce matin.

----------


## Izual

On est dessus, désolés pour l'interruption.

----------


## Flad

> On est dessus.


Ce serait donc ça une surcharge du serveur ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

*Flad*

----------


## madgic

> *Flad*http://forum.canardpc.com/images/sta...er-offline.png


Donc si je comprend bien, il y a une surcharge serveur car il y a Flad dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je suis certain que Flad n'est pas si gros.

----------


## Izual

C'est up !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Inexact ! Il y a 14 pages de promotions dans le numéro de Juillet.
> 
> Toutefois, comme le dit LF Sébum dans l'édito, le nouveau Canard PC plus épais, avec encore plus de bêtises, de dessins de Couly et de digressions stupides.
> Mais pas plus d'infos sur les jeux ?


S'pas faux, ça fait nettement moins d'infos par mois. Déjà que c'était pas évident de tout traiter avant vu la masse de jeux et sujets potentiels, là va vraiment falloir trancher dans ce qu'il faut aborder ou non... Et laisser forcément pas mal de choses de côté.
Un petit 120 pages c'est possible ?  :Emo:

----------


## madgic

Ou écrire deux fois plus petit  ::ninja::

----------


## alocyn

pareil

- - - Mise à jour - - -

dsl je suis nouveau

----------


## Zodex

> c claire





> pareil
> 
> dsl je suis nouveau


Deux messages, et déjà un incroyable potentiel !  :Mellow2: 
Alors pour info, les majuscules, la ponctuation et l'orthographe correcte, c'est pas une option, nouveau ou pas.  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Mais bienvenue quand même.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zodex

> Mais bienvenue quand même.


Merci !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Cedski

Il m'a vraiment fait bien poiler l'article sur Cyberpunk 20177, du gros niveau.  :^_^: 

Le papier de la couv ne me dérange pas, au contraire, par contre, je m'attendais aussi à plus de pages (de contenu) j'ai pas vraiment l'impression d'avoir un mag avec plus de contenu qu'avant au final...
 Sauf qu'il arrive seulement une fois par mois... (et oui je m'en tape du prix).

Après je peux comprendre la contrainte économique...

----------


## Croaker

J'ai fini par trouver le nouveau Joystick chez mon buraliste, pareil que les autres canards j'ai trouvé le papier vraiment sympa (hors couverture).
Le temps dira s'il supporte bien l'humidité que les vieux numéros  ::ninja:: 

J'avais cru comprendre qu'il y aurait de nouveaux contenus plus "longs", je suppose que l'E3 a mangé toutes les pages ce mois ci ?

Et du coup, pour la baisse mécanique du nombre de jeux testés par mois, vous envisagez des tests brefs ou pas ?

----------


## Catel

Le problème n'est même plus le nombre de tests. En passant au mensuel ça fait une actualité encore moins réactive qu'en 2003 (car Internet est plus réactif encore) donc les tests perdent encore de leur intérêt à moins de trouver un angle d'analyse vraiment original qui justifie le temps disponible en plus à passer dessus.

Je le redis, à terme le mag est condamné à une ligne encore plus dossiers qu'avant, donc à remplacer JV.

----------


## Wulfstan

Est-ce que du coup quelqu'un de la rédac' peut nous confirmer que le nombre de pages actuel est définitif ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Raah je suis exactement comme toi Izual concernant le temple des épreuves.

Petite anecdote perso, j'avais...12 ans quand le jeu est sorti. J'ai mis plusieurs semaines (voir mois?) a trouver la jarre, qui se fondait vraiment trop dans le décor, dans laquelle était planqué le C4  :^_^: .
Des semaines a arpenter le temple en long en large et en travers  :^_^: .

Quand je suis sorti, c'était la délivrance  ::P: .

----------


## Izual

:Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme2016

C'est ptetre pour ça que c'est mon jeu préféré pour la vie depuis 20 ans  :Emo: .

----------


## Izual

Y avoir joué dans notre enfance a clairement joué bien sûr, mais j'aime me bercer de l'illusion que même sans ça, il resterait un jeu fabuleux.  :Emo:

----------


## Zodex

> Le problème n'est même plus le nombre de tests. En passant au mensuel ça fait une actualité encore moins réactive qu'en 2003 (car Internet est plus réactif encore) donc les tests perdent encore de leur intérêt *à moins de trouver un angle d'analyse vraiment original qui justifie le temps disponible en plus à passer dessus.*
> 
> Je le redis, à terme le mag est condamné à une ligne encore plus dossiers qu'avant, donc à remplacer JV.


Mais il est déjà là l'angle original, sinon on ne serait pas ici, on irait tous lire les tests sur un site encyclopédique ou généraliste. Ce qui importe c'est l'esprit, qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout que les tests traitent de jeux sortis il y a 20 jours ? Y'a des gens qui achètent leurs jeux au jour de leur sortie ? Si tu tiens vraiment à lire un test avant de recevoir le mag pour une raison ou une autre (ma question précédente étant bien évidemment un troll), tu peux venir le lire sur le site. Peut-être (et c'est aussi une question pour la rédac') qu'avec le format mensuel, les tests sortiront sur le site encore plus tôt ?

P.S. Dans la catégorie début de grand jeu vraiment moisi, les premiers moments de Vampire - Bloodlines sont vraiment, vraiment à chier. J'ai pas souvenir d'avoir un souvenir aussi terrible sur F2.

----------


## Kilidj

Si la fraîcheur des infos et la réactivité ne sont pas importantes,alors l'équipe se serait plantée en créant un hebdo face aux mensuels déjà présents ?
Il n'y a plus qu'à rompre tout abonnement ou de courir se procurer le canard le jour de sa sortie et se contenter d'acheter tous les mois un ancien numéro sur la boutique.
Bon sur ce, je retourne sur le site de l'Ina voir les infos du jour...

----------


## Anonyme2016

Les gens qui achètent day-one, achèteront (et souvent on déjà acheté depuis longtemps), test ou pas, car ils ont cédés aux sirenes du marketing.

Moi je suis tellement largué niveau JV que ça me va très bien comme rythme  :^_^: .

----------


## Zodex

> Si la fraîcheur des infos et la réactivité ne sont pas importants,alors l'équipe se serait plantée en créant un hebdo face aux mensuels déjà présents ?
> Il n'y a plus qu'à rompre tout abonnement ou de courir se procurer le canard le jour de sa sortie et se contenter d'acheter tous les mois un ancien numéro sur la boutique.
> Bon sur ce, je retourne sur le site de l'Ina voir les infos du jour...


Quand je cour(ai)s acheter CPC au jour de sa sortie, ça n'était pas pour lire le test du dernier jeu à la mode sorti, mais avant tout pour le plaisir de bouquiner, point. Après, bien sûr que je suis intéressé par leur avis sur les jeux qui me plaisent ou qui pourraient me plaire (ou pas, d'ailleurs), mais ça n'est pas pour ça que je lis ce mag. Sans déc', on faisait comment à l'époque de Joystick ? Tu me répondras qu'à l'époque y'avait pas internet, je te répondrais que c'est peut-être pour ça que CPC.com a été créé ? Mais tu as plutôt raison sur la fraîcheur des infos, c'est surtout à la rubrique des niouzes que cette mensualisation peut faire du tort. Mais même si les niouzes ne sont pas fraîches, je prendrais toujours autant de plaisir à les lire, dans le ton dont CPC a le secret.

----------


## Wulfstan

C'est plutôt sur la quantité des infos que ça m'emmerde. La fraîcheur, en tant que patient gamer, je n'en ai pas vraiment grand-chose à faire.

----------


## Shenmue is life

Déçu par le nombre de pages car j'en avais des attentes déraisonnables (je m'attendais à quelque chose tendant vers du IG). J'attends de voir le prochain numéro pour un jugement objectif car il devrait être logiquement plus intéressant : davantage de matière pour l'actualité (?), pas de section E3, le seul évenement JV que je suis en live sur internet.

PS : que le rédacteur se rassure, l'aliasing de Sable était vraiment choquant sur les vidéos de gameplay.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si la fraîcheur des infos et la réactivité ne sont pas importantes,alors l'équipe se serait plantée en créant un hebdo face aux mensuels déjà présents ?
> Il n'y a plus qu'à rompre tout abonnement ou de courir se procurer le canard le jour de sa sortie et se contenter d'acheter tous les mois un ancien numéro sur la boutique.
> Bon sur ce, je retourne sur le site de l'Ina voir les infos du jour...


ALors même si toute critique est bonne à prendre, je trouve "étonnant" que tu ne postes  sur le forum quasiment  que pour descendre Cpc.
Tu bosses au Virus Informatique ?  ::trollface:: 
Si le mag' ou l'équipe ne te plaise pas, personne ne t'oblige à les lire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est plutôt sur la quantité des infos que ça m'emmerde. La fraîcheur, en tant que patient gamer, je n'en ai pas vraiment grand-chose à faire.


Beh ouais, avec les mags précédents on était assuré de pouvoir tenir plusieurs caca par mois . Là faut trouver autre chose à lire pour compléter  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Nous allons faire un nouveau Canard PC. Il aura la même impertinence, la même qualité de contenu, la même approche radicale dans les choix éditoriaux avec encore plus de recul dans le tri des informations intéressantes, les mêmes reportages et idioties. Tant qu’à faire, il sera aussi bien plus beau et agréable (avec un joli dos carré pour remplacer les agrafes), et plus épais (au moins 100 pages par numéro). Même si le prix au numéro va nécessairement augmenter, il reviendra moins cher que deux magazines par mois comme actuellement.

----------


## Catel

Ce numéro ne fait que 98 pages, remboursez  :Cell:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ce numéro ne fait que 98 pages, remboursez


Ben non, la couverture compte il fait donc très exactement 100 pages  :X1:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ben non, la couverture compte il fait donc très exactement 100 pages


Achetez le dernier Canard PC, et vous aurez le top 100 des meilleures pages du dernier Canard PC  ::lol::

----------


## Akodo

> Moi je suis tellement largué niveau JV que ça me va très bien comme rythme .


Voilà CPC c'est un magasine pour les largués du JV. Normal qu'il soit largué lui aussi. Perso je l'achète pas pour le contenu, mais juste parce qu'il m'aide à faire caca. Je suis un vieux monsieur maintenant, je dois stimuler mon transit.

----------


## Cartben

> Voilà CPC c'est un magasine pour les largués du JV. Normal qu'il soit largué lui aussi. Perso je l'achète pas pour le contenu, mais juste parce qu'il m'aide à faire caca. Je suis un vieux monsieur maintenant, je dois stimuler mon transit.


Je prends mon temps pour lire le magasine. Le but était aussi de faire des choix pour survivre sur le moyen/long terme à mon avis.
Je soutiendrais toujours CPC car j'en ai besoin dans les WC (J'ai une maladie qui me fait aller une dizaine de fois par jour), je trouve le contenu sympa pour le moment. Ils devront sûrement se réajuster si ils veulent ajouter plus de contenu.
Mais ne changer pas trop tant que je me marre en lisant ça me va. Et puis ce débat sur la qualité du papier, franchement ... c'est un peu ridicule je trouve :D Je ne veux blesser personne attention.

----------


## SFK94

en bimensuel, l'été, on avait le droit à un nouveau spécial (avec bédé débile génialissime) ; est-ce ça tient toujours pour le mois d'août du coup ?
à l'époque de Joy je crois que le numéro spécial c'était Juillet-Août... j'espère qu'on y arrivera pas  ::blink::

----------


## Croaker

Il y aura bien 12 numéros par an.

----------


## PG 13

> Voilà CPC c'est un magasine pour les largués du JV. Normal qu'il soit largué lui aussi. Perso je l'achète pas pour le contenu, mais juste parce qu'il m'aide à faire caca. Je suis un vieux monsieur maintenant, je dois stimuler mon transit.


Non, c' est un magazine pour ceux qui aiment entendre parler du jeu vidéo sans tomber dans le mainstream.

Par contre il m' accompagne très bien aux toilettes et dans mon bain, c' est un point indéniable  ::o:

----------


## Zodex

Je suis le seul à ne pas lire CPC dans mes lieux d'aisance ?  :tired: 
Sinon pour le prochain numéro est-il prévu de tester Hero-U: Rogue to Redemption ? Sous ce titre de chie se cache le petit-fils des Quest for Glory, créé par le même couple de développeurs.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je suis le seul à ne pas lire CPC dans mes lieux d'aisance ? 
> Sinon pour le prochain numéro est-il prévu de tester Hero-U: Rogue to Redemption ? Sous ce titre de chie se cache le petit-fils des Quest for Glory, créé par le même couple de développeurs.


Moi je le lis dans le RER, mais à l'odeur, c'est le lieu d'aisance de pas mal de monde...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'ai peut-être raté quelque chose, mais où est la rubrique Développez couché?


Elle a sauté exceptionnellement pour cause d'E3 (comme c'est arrivé lors des années précédentes) mais elle revient dès le numéro du mois d'août.




> en bimensuel, l'été, on avait le droit à un nouveau spécial (avec bédé débile génialissime) ; est-ce ça tient toujours pour le mois d'août du coup ?


Oui ! Vu qu'on n'a plus de numéro "d'été" (et vu les dates de l'E3), on a fait un numéro juillet spécial E3 et celui d'août sera consacré aux idioties et aux gros dossiers d'été.




> Le problème n'est même plus le nombre de tests. En passant au mensuel ça fait une actualité encore moins réactive qu'en 2003 (car Internet est plus réactif encore) donc les tests perdent encore de leur intérêt à moins de trouver un angle d'analyse vraiment original qui justifie le temps disponible en plus à passer dessus.


Ah mais justement, trouver des angles originaux, c'est ce qui fait notre valeur ajoutée. Peu importe la périodicité du mag, on a jamais produit des tests standards à la chaîne (ce qui serait non seulement intéressant ni pour vous ni pour nous, mais surtout suicidaire commercialement avec le web en face)

La différence avec l'époque hebdo de 2003-2007, c'est qu'aujourd'hui on dispose également d'un site, qui nous permet de publier les articles quand on le souhaite, y compris très en avance lorsqu'on juge que la réactivité est importante.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Par contre j'ai été agréablement surpris de découvrir la rubrique BSOD par Alt236, est-ce que ça va devenir une participation mensuelle ou c'était juste une fois en passant ?


Ce sera une rubrique mensuelle

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ah oui d'ailleurs les images du BSOD sont mélangées, c'est fait exprès pour coller au texte et nous retourner encore plus la tête ou le maquettiste s'est amusé avec un random ?  ::trollface:: 

C'est cool en tout cas si le nouveau format vous permet d'ajouter de nouvelles rubriques.

----------


## Wulfstan

Aucune réponse sur le nombre de pages donc ? J'imagine qu'il faut qu'on en tire les conclusions qui s'imposent ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

D'ailleurs on arrive en milieu du mois là et la sensation de manque va commencer à apparaître comme on est nombreux à avoir déjà tout lu...  :Vibre: 

Il reste plus qu'à jouer pour se changer les idées.  :;):

----------


## NASH54

Bonjour à tous 🤗
Super content de vous relire avec ce mensuel,et bien pour moi le toucher du papier est super agréable même si pour moi ce n'est qu'un détail !
L'important c'est que vous ne changiez pas et que vos tests et articles soient toujours aussi bons et votre ton dans l' humour trop bon et excellent et vos titres je suis fan 😄
Je vous lis depuis tout le début de votre aventure 👍ainsi que CPC HARDWARE ET D'ailleurs je viens de m'abonner aux 2 pour un an 🤗
Par contre j'ai un peu de mal avec l'angle que vous prenez des fois dans les news hardware même si le matos pour moi c'est CPC HARDWARE 🙄
Pour finir longue vie à Canard PC et bienvenue aux nouveaux même si je n'ai pas encore lu tout du premier mensuel 🤗

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Moi c'est au lit,le soir très tard ma petite sucrerie mon bonbon que je lis CPC pour me relaxer de ma journée 😊

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je lisais les posts précédents concernants la qualité du papier non mais sérieux je pleure de rire quoi !
Les mêmes veulent un papier de meilleur qualité pour après expliquer juste derrière  que ce même mec vas le lire aux chiottes moouuahh 😅
Soyons sérieux un peu combien ressorte leur CPC régulièrement  après l'avoir lu. 
Alors le papier c'est ultra secondaire l'important c'est le fond et les sujets non !🤗

----------


## ZeuYen

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> je lisais les posts précédents concernants la qualité du papier non mais sérieux je pleure de rire quoi !
> Les mêmes veulent un papier de meilleur qualité pour après expliquer juste derrière  que ce même mec vas le lire aux chiottes moouuahh 
> Soyons sérieux un peu combien ressorte leur CPC régulièrement  après l'avoir lu. 
> Alors le papier c'est ultra secondaire l'important c'est le fond et les sujets non !


S'il y a bien un endroit où la qualité du papier est primordiale, c'est bien les chiottes !

----------


## Zodex

> S'il y a bien un endroit où la qualité du papier est primordiale, c'est bien les chiottes !


Va dire ça aux Thaïlandais.  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

Et ce papier, il permet pas une meilleure résolution pour les images ?

Faudrait que je compare mais je trouve les screenshots beaucoup plus lumineux, avec un meilleur contraste et une meilleure définition.

Avec l'ancien mag, si jamais le screen était sombre et un peu petit sur la page, on voyait pas grand chose.

----------


## Dr Dah

trop bien

----------


## Dis Camion

> Peu importe la périodicité du mag


Idée de concept : pourquoi ne pas faire un Canard PC exclusivement trimestriel? Vous deviendriez ainsi le magazine officiel des "patient gamers" (allez, à quelques mois près)  ::trollface::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Canard Patient, y'a un truc là...  :^_^:

----------


## Anansi

J'arrive après tout le monde mais je tiens à dire que j'ai trouvé cette première mouture mensuelle très très chouette. La couverture toute douce et le papier mat qui sent bon l'encre, je dis oui à 1000%.

----------


## Jaycie

Mais mais mais...  :Emo: 

Maria Kalash aussi pars ? (oui c'est sur le 385)

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Hein? C'est dans quel article ? Ca commence a sérieusement puer du cul moi j'dis  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ici, elle parle bien de son *"dernier Cabinet"* - mais cela peut se comprendre de différentes manières (dernier à ce jour, suppression de la rubrique, etc.). Si c'est ce que vous redoutez, j'imagine que l'édito apportera plus de précisions.

----------


## Jaycie

> Ici, elle parle bien de son *"dernier Cabinet"* - mais cela peut se comprendre de différentes manières (dernier à ce jour, suppression de la rubrique, etc.). Si c'est ce que vous redoutez, j'imagine que l'édito apportera plus de précisions.


Y'a aussi le coin du jeu d'Ivan  :Emo:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Noooooooon  ::cry:: 

Ben bienvenue à toute la nouvelle équipe, il reste qui des "anciens" du coup ?

----------


## Zodex

La vache effectivement... Ça, ça serait vraiment la grosse louse, une sacré plume que cette chouette Kalash...
Allez Ivan, viens donc nous dire qu'on affabule et qu'en fait on a mal compris et qu'on est trop con de nous imaginer des trucs, pauvres petits canetons perdus que nous sommes.  :Emo:

----------


## Lazyjoe

Il y a du Fallout2 dans ce numéro, cette nouvelle formule est donc une réussite totale.

Cependant, en lisant (tardivement) l'article sur le raytracing, j'ai failli avoir une apoplexie !
L'explication du procédé de rastérisation est totalement fausse. On pourrait s'attendre à plus de rigueur de la part d'un amateur de wargames à petites icônes moches... Ce canard est un scandale !

----------


## Theudrik

OMG après avoir lu l'article "Abrams prêt à tout sacrifier" page 4, je suis allé voir le trailer de Overlord qu'il produit.
C'est décidé, demain je vais chez l'exorciste du coin, je crois qu'Uwe Boll possède l'ami Gégé  ::cry::

----------


## Zodex

> OMG après avoir lu l'article "Abrams prêt à tout sacrifier" page 4, je suis allé voir le trailer de Overlord qu'il produit.
> C'est décidé, demain je vais chez l'exorciste du coin, je crois qu'Uwe Boll possède l'ami Gégé


Ah ? Pourtant les 2 premiers films tagués "Cloverfield" étaient plutôt chouettes... Et les 2 premiers films du réal' de Overlord n'étaient pas dégueus non plus.
Moi j'accorde toujours le bénéfice du doute à un réalisateur Australien.  :Cigare:

----------


## Theudrik

Ce ne sera pas du Cloverfield : http://www.allocine.fr/article/fiche...=18672613.html
J'avoue ne pas connaître de cet australien mais respect pour l'entretien que doit nécessiter sa barbe, je vais rechercher un de ses films pour me faire une meilleure idée.
Par contre, les adaptations de FPS historiquement n'ont pas fait de merveille ; Far Cry Warrior (je mets un + pour la chemise hawaïenne) et Max Payne de notre teuton favori, Doom (et pourtant je trouve the Rock sympa), Halo, pour ceux qui me viennent à l'esprit.

C'est vrai qu'il y a pire : Les jeux de baston adaptés au cinéma !
Street fighter avec le très aware JCVD, Mortal kombat avec notre Christophe Lambert, King of fighters, l'ancêtre Double Dragon qui avait déjà mal vieilli à sa sortie ou Dead or alive qui espérait compenser par la plastique des actrices.
Enfin, il en faut pour tous les goûts et je ne suis pas contre un nanar de temps en temps pour laisser le cerveau en off <_va voir la date de sortie de Sharknado 6_>

----------


## Zodex

> Ce ne sera pas du Cloverfield : http://www.allocine.fr/article/fiche...=18672613.html
> J'avoue ne pas connaître de cet australien mais respect pour l'entretien que doit nécessiter sa barbe, je vais rechercher un de ses films pour me faire une meilleure idée.
> Par contre, les adaptations de FPS historiquement n'ont pas fait de merveille ; Far Cry Warrior (je mets un + pour la chemise hawaïenne) et Max Payne de notre teuton favori, Doom (et pourtant je trouve the Rock sympa), Halo, pour ceux qui me viennent à l'esprit.
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il y a pire : Les jeux de baston adaptés au cinéma !
> Street fighter avec le très aware JCVD, Mortal kombat avec notre Christophe Lambert, King of fighters, l'ancêtre Double Dragon qui avait déjà mal vieilli à sa sortie ou Dead or alive qui espérait compenser par la plastique des actrices.
> Enfin, il en faut pour tous les goûts et je ne suis pas contre un nanar de temps en temps pour laisser le cerveau en off <_va voir la date de sortie de Sharknado 6_>


Ah ok j'avais pas vu ça ! Pour ma part j'attends le Wolfenstein de écrit et réalisé par Roger Avary, le réalisateur de Killing Zoe et scénariste de plein de film de Tarantino.  :Bave: 
Mais ça fait longtemps qu'on en entend plus parler.

Et j'ai tous les films Mortal Kombat en VHS.  :B):

----------


## PG 13

:haha: 

Est on tous d' accord pour dire que Street Fighter est un nanar comme on en fait peu et qu' il sera reconnu un jour à sa juste valeur? 

Jean Claude vs Raoul  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## adriti

C'est ptetre pour ça que c'est mon jeu préféré pour la vie depuis 20 ans .

----------

